# Difference between non-uniform velocity and acceleration ?



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2009)

Really... can someone answer this please .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2009)

Uniform Velocity = ZERO Acceleration !!

Non Uniform Velocity = Non ZERO Acceleration ! That is acceleration can be either positive or negative.
If velocity changes, that is either direction or magnitude or both then there is some acceleration. Other wise not, if velocity is same...


----------



## Kalyan (Aug 27, 2009)

Non Uniform velocity is velocity which is changing time to time. (i.e., change of direction or speed or both)

Acceleration is rate of change of velocity (i.e., this is the *measure* of change of direction or speed or both for a particular time interval)

In other words, an object with an acceleration can be said to be having non-uniform velocity. 
But an object with non-uniform velocity might be having uniform acceleration (if the rate of change is uniform) or non-uniform acceleration (deceleration if the change is negative).

let me know if this is clear or you need further detail..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

^ ^ ^ What's wrong with young students asking about High School stuff?


----------



## Aspire (Aug 28, 2009)

*kr.cs.ait.ac.th/~radok/physics/a3.htm


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2009)

Since when 8-9th standard kids need to know about acceleration n stuff? (other than basic laws of kinematics)

And yeah, acceleration cannot take place if velocity is uniform. Accl itself rate of change of velocity. (when you learn calculus you'll be taught that differentiating velocity with respect to time is acclrtn.) 

If velocity is uniform, (ie. rate of change is 0) then no acceleration.


----------



## ico (Aug 28, 2009)

lolz, I remember some students in my class fighting with the teacher over marks for the very same question when I was in Class IX. 



			
				Aspire said:
			
		

> IITJEE is gonna be PwNeD two Years from now.


I'll advise you to rather not make an assumption of being at that level yet.



Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^ What's wrong with young students asking about High School stuff?


They have ze internets.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2009)

Do sometime read Resnik Halliday


----------



## Aspire (Aug 28, 2009)

ico said:


> I'll advise you to rather not make an assumption of being at that level yet.


PwNeD by the increasing number of students??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 28, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Do sometime read Resnik Halliday



+1000000000


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 28, 2009)

I second ico...
Aspire, the JEE is far too tough even for profs to crack completely (they can, but not immediately)..I wonder who'll be pwned after a year's time 

Dont take my statement the wrong way, just that I dont find your boast amusing


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 29, 2009)

^^^ BS.
Anybody who puts in dedication and hard work will make it into both II(T+M) .....


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^^ BS.
> Anybody who puts in dedication and hard work will make it into both II(T+M) .....


There's a diff between over confidence and hard work..which I wanted to point out in my post


----------

